# Smart Fetch DVD



## bculp (Dec 31, 2005)

I've been doing numerous searches, but can't find anyone's opinions on Evan Graham's new DVD. Since I'm about to start the ear pinch, and have a pretty good idea through his books (2nd dog to FF), is it worth getting?


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Just got it this week and finished watching part II last night. Very well put together and super easy to follow. This is the first piece of his educational material I have purchased and after watching this, will assuredly be purchasing more.

Travis


----------



## ghoffman105 (Dec 27, 2006)

I am currently working on FF with my pup. I was slightly intimidated by the whole thing, especially after reading and seeing multiple books/videos. I was concerned with building a FF table and everything. After watching Smartfetch it helped me get over the intimidation. I recently viewed Fowl Dawgs 1. I thought that video for the money ($20.00 shipped) was an excellent value. It shows a green dog progress through FF. Very good information vs displaying a dog already through or partially through FF. Happy training.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I totally agree with Ghoffman105, Stawski's video is well worth the $20 and shows the real deal! I also learned from the Smart Fetch too but looking back at it I like the version and info from Fowl Dogs.


----------



## jevc (Aug 24, 2006)

I am using the smartfetch book and dvd to FF my dog. I must have read the book 6-8 times before I started. then I got the DVD and it really ties it togather. I have never seen anyone FF a dog before and I am almost done FF my pup thanks to this information. The FF really turned my dog on. I am a amature for sure but would definatly recommend the video to go along with the book.


----------



## LuvMyLab (Dec 4, 2006)

Yup these are great resources  I've learned alot from them and to feel more confident about accomplishing this part of the training process 

I do think that they should be sold as set because the dvd and book contain little tidbits of information that each other don't have.


----------



## jevc (Aug 24, 2006)

the dvd is well worth it.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Twenty Bucks ???? I paid $40 !!! :? In any event, the CD was well worth the cost to me and my lab. I can't tell you how many times I've viewed it and have gone back to refer to different parts as my lab an I progressed through FF. It is very well done and I highly recommend it.


----------

